
Macintosh Garden – Celebrating Macintosh Abandonware - tambourine_man
http://macintoshgarden.org/
======
JoeDaDude
It's a shame that some publishers (ahem, Maxis [1]) won't allow their 20+ year
old software to be hosted on the site. Macintosh Garden would be a great place
to preserve and archive these old games.

[1]
[http://macintoshgarden.org/author/maxis](http://macintoshgarden.org/author/maxis)

------
dragonshed
Still a great site. A few months back I downloaded some handy utilities from
it while down the nostalgia rabbit hole. [1]

After setting up Sheep Shaver (seems to be the best ppc emulator capable of
running MacOS 9), I dusted off my old copies of Marathon 2 and Myth. It was
rather enjoyable, running all that stuff on my 2012 MacBook Pro.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12476605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12476605)

~~~
feelix
You can run Marathon 2 on the latest macOS, Sierra
[https://alephone.lhowon.org/](https://alephone.lhowon.org/)

------
matheweis
Somewhere I saw a 68k emulator that ran MacOS in the browser. It would be
super cool if these guys linked that into their site so that every piece of
software was running within the browser... :D

Edit: Not the one I remember, but: [https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-
js/](https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/)

~~~
matheweis
Oh looky, another site that almost does this with a JAVA emulator:
[http://virtualapple.org](http://virtualapple.org) from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13621524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13621524)

------
dvdhnt
Ah, a childhood spent fighting the good fight against dysentery -
[http://macintoshgarden.org/games/the-oregon-
trail](http://macintoshgarden.org/games/the-oregon-trail)

------
crooked-v
[http://www.pangeasoft.net/nano/](http://www.pangeasoft.net/nano/)

Nanosaur is still available for purchase, for anyone who has an OS 9 machine
floating around.

~~~
Esau
I really like Nanosaur II and it still runs on OS X (at least it did in 2014).
I installed it on my 2013 Macbook Air and it caused the fan to come on full
blast.

------
ErikAugust
[http://macintoshgarden.org/games/kings-
quest-6](http://macintoshgarden.org/games/kings-quest-6)

KQ6 wasn't only available on Mac - but I have such fond memories of this game!

------
Nugem_
World Builder, wow, I have not seen that since I was a kid. Great memories,
thanks!

~~~
ayuvar
William Appleton has an amazing body of work. World Builder, SuperCard, the
core technologies behind the Cyberflix games.

Busy guy, very inspiring.

